# How to dress a bench grinder?



## tmuir (Jan 7, 2010)

Its finally reached a stage where I need to invest in a dressing tool for my grinding wheels.
I've never done this before and I'm looking for tips and what is the easiest way to go.

I can get a single point diamond dresser fairly cheap or a dressing tool that has a rectangular face impregnated with diamond dust.

Is one better than the other?
Which is easier to use?
I know this is pretty basic stuff but I've never needed to do this before but I'm slowly using more HSS tools and less carbide tipped tools and loking at my grinder last night I could see it was clogged and needs dressing.


----------



## websterz (Jan 7, 2010)

I use a coarse carborundum dressing stick on my bench grinder and save the diamond for my surface grinder.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 7, 2010)

I use a cheap one.







It can be found for about $8.00 on line at places such as _*Widget Supply*_.

Very low tech, but it works well for me.

Rick


----------



## tmuir (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks.
I have a $20 voucher from Carbetc from buying my bench wood lathe from them before Christmas so I think I will go use that to get this.
http://www.carbatec.com.au/wheel-doctor_c2000

Without the voucher it would be too expensive but with it its not too bad.


----------



## Artie (Jan 8, 2010)

I use the diamond tiped cutter... works well for me... just go slow... just bought a new one... about $5 aus on flea bay.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 8, 2010)

I use the same one as Rick has shown, and it does a lovely job. 

You end up with a nice straight faced, cleanly dressed wheel in a matter of seconds.


Blogs


----------



## don-tucker (Jan 8, 2010)

I had the same situation the other day,and thought about buying a diamond dresser,I tried an old 4 inch diamond cutting disc that I use on the angle grinder,and guess what,it worked a treat.
A cheap way out and very effective.
Don


----------



## SAM in LA (Jan 8, 2010)

Just today I picked one up at Harbor Freight for $2.99
It has 6 little toothed wheels on it. It worked great dressing my bench grinders wheel. Granted, it most likely not last as long as a more expensive diamond. I think it will be fine for my use. This is the first time in 10 years that I have dressed this grinder.


----------



## jmshep (Jan 8, 2010)

Can I just add a word of caution about dressing wheels.

I don't know about elsewhere but in the UK you have to be trained and qualified to change and dress grinding wheels at work. 

May I suggest that the document available at http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/priced/hsg17.pdf
is well worth a read if you use and maintain grinding wheels at home or at work.

Regards
John


----------



## jonesie (Jan 8, 2010)

the tool with the star wheels is called a desmond dresser and work real good for gettting the wheel flat, when someone has put a groove or radius in the wheel. if the wheel is fairly flat i use a carborundum dressing stick.


----------



## Artie (Jan 8, 2010)

Ive never really had much success with the Desmond dresser (didnt know its correct name unitl now either... oops), this is my version of the single diamond dresser, the lip fits over your tools stand and it guides it flat across the wheel. Ive also never used the tool such as Rick shows, maybe next time...


----------

